#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Θερμομόνωση ταράτσας

## Stamatoula

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω μια μονοκατοικία, με επίπεδη ταράτσα που εκτείνεται 10 τ.μ (4 x 2,5) πάνω από ανοιχτό χώρο. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όταν θερμομονωθεί η ταράτσα θα θερμομονωθεί και αυτό το κομμάτι.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Με τον όρο "ταράτσα" εννοείτε μάλλον το δώμα.

Τι εννοείτε όταν γράφετε ότι επεκτείνετε πάνω από ανοιχτό χώρο;
Ότι υπάρχει ημιυπαίθριος χώρος από κάτω;

Μια φωτογραφία ή ένα σκαρίφημα (κάτοψη & τομή) θα βοηθούσε για να αντιληφθούμε καλύτερα την κατάσταση.

----------


## Stamatoula

Ναι εννοούσα θερμομόνωση σε ημιυπαίθριο χώρο αν χρειάζεται η όχι; Από την στιγμή που συνδέεται με το δώμα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Συνεχίζεται.
Οι ρύσεις του δώματος πώς θα δημιουργηθούν;

Για πρόγραμμα "Εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον" είναι;

----------


## Stamatoula

Ναι για το "Εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον" είναι. Οι κλίσεις θα γίνουν με τσιμεντοκονία. Έχω προτείνει στον πελάτη ανεστραμμένη μόνωση. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο που να εξηγεί τις διάφορες μορφές μόνωσης;

----------


## Xάρης

Ανατρέξτε σε ελληνικά και ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία οικοδομικής.
Από ελληνικά δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο καλό για να προτείνω.

Περισσότερο θα βοηθούσαν οι τεχνικές πληροφορίες σε ιστοχώρους εταιρειών που παράγουν μονωτικά προϊόντα, όπως π.χ. της Fibran.
Δείτε π.χ. το Fibran Incline για να αποφύγετε τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται με τη χρήση τσιμεντοκονίας για τη δημιουργία ρύσεων.
Έχετε δε υπόψη σας ότι πολλά στοιχεία δεν αναφέρονται καν στον ιστότοπο της Fibran οπότε καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσετε με το τεχνικό τμήμα υποστήριξης της εταιρείας.

----------

Stamatoula

----------

